

EXo Platform 4.0 is out and LGPL - plamarque
http://blog.exoplatform.com/2013/03/18/exo-platform-4-0-ce-beta-is-out-and-its-under-lgpl
eXo Platform 4.0 is an open source enterprise social collaboration platform.
======
julienbrulland
To add a bit more context to this announce: we've working very hard on this
release and we are very proud of this beta version of eXo Platform 4.0
Community Edition. We cannot wait getting feedbacks in order to make the GA an
even greater release! So few key points about what you can expect and some
useful resources:

Key points of this release: * eXo Platform 4.0 adopts a LGPL license; * An
out-of-the-box social-collaborative intranet solution * Over 400 screens
redesigned for user experience optimisation; * Enhanced navigation, redesigned
activity stream, simplification of the document management and a brand new
unified search.

Useful resources in addition to the annoucement posted above: Download:
[http://learn.exoplatform.com/Downloading-eXo-Platform-
Commun...](http://learn.exoplatform.com/Downloading-eXo-Platform-Community-
Edition-En.html) | Give your feedback in the community forums:
<http://community.exoplatfom.com/> | File a bug report on JIRA:
<https://jira.exoplatform.org/browse/PLF> | Learn more about eXo Platform:
<http://www.exoplatform.com/>

